# How is smoking yourself more economical than purchasing in a store?



## tempnexus (Sep 4, 2017)

Sure, I got an electric smoker...just got it...and I used to smoke on gas....but now in Giant/Safeway/Wegmans/Kroger I see Smoked Turkey legs (3 for $4) or smoked fish (1 lb for $6), Smoked and BBQ basqued ribs for (1lb $7) how is smoking the meat myself more economical than that?!  

I mean I can't mess it up I can fail a smoke or over smoke it or not smoke it enough, please please give me encouragement that my expenditure was for not for naught.


----------



## bbqwillie (Sep 4, 2017)

Ever tasted any of that junk they sell?


----------



## myownidaho (Sep 4, 2017)

It's a quality versus price thing. And you may want to edit to swearing out of your post. It's frowned upon here.


----------



## tempnexus (Sep 4, 2017)

Done, thanks...damn forgot that folks smoke without drinking around here.  

Dam you should be ashamed of yourself....go grab a damn beer would ya!!!!

I mean honestly if you see a 12 year smoking you should ask their parents....beyond 12...SWEAR is the BIRD man.


----------



## myownidaho (Sep 4, 2017)

tempnexus said:


> Done, thanks...damn forgot that folks smoke without drinking around here.
> 
> Dam you should be ashamed of yourself....go grab a damn beer would ya!!!!
> 
> I mean honestly if you see a 12 year smoking you should ask their parents....beyond 12...SWEAR is the BIRD man.



Lol! I was sipping a barrel proof rye when I wrote that. [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## greatfx1959 (Sep 4, 2017)

It aint about cost most of the time, its about the whole experience, from prep to plate......its a thing unto itself. Heck yes i drink, sipping some nice alabama moonshine right now, {real thing, not the store bought}.....but i respect the people here, their house, their rules, just sayin.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Sep 4, 2017)

Smoking large hunks of meat and using the leftovers for several meals can save money. That is a somewhat fringe benefit for me. I like to try different things and create a meal that tastes good with nobody to blame but me. I have two really good BBQ places close by, but I like to make my own food. It is a hobby for most here is my guess.


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 4, 2017)

I could spend a lot less eating others food, I enjoy the process.  I also enjoy the adult beverages while perfecting the process!  The search for perfection is also great motivation!

Mike


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 4, 2017)

I smoke meat because it is healthier than purchased smoked meat, simple as that.  I don't care about price; if I can't afford it, I just don't make it.  But.  I know what goes into my products, not into commercial manufactured products.  It is healthier, leaner, far less cure, less chemicals or preservatives.  I make small, easy-to-manage batches that get frozen 30 days or less without modifiers.   Start reading ingredient labels.  Closely.  Question what's in your food.  If it's more than 10 letters long, it's probably not good for you.  Want to live longer?  Healthier?  Better?  Make your own, don't rely on the food industry to protect you, because they won't, and don't.  I've spent a lifetime in the food business,  I've survived 5 strokes (caused by poor, fast-food eating habits and tons of stress).  I want to live as long as possible.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 4, 2017)

l don't know what you pay for ribs, here a rack is $1.99. Even with sauce and rub, l don't have $7.00 a pound invested. Additionally, l am not limited to one flavor profile. l can go what ever direction the family wants. Thai, Indian, Chinese, Southwest, Mexican, there is no limit. The Choricero peppers to make the the red chili Vizcaina Salsa are easy to source if you want Basque Ribs...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 5, 2017)

Well...afraid cost and healthy food don't matter a whole bunch to me.  I eat what I want if I can afford it.  If not, I eat something else.  I smoke meat because I love to do it.  Simple as that.

I truly enjoy the planning, the prep, and the sitting in the shade sipping a cold one next to my smoker.  Totally relaxed.  Not a single thing to worry about except my cook chamber and meat internal temp.  

But best of all is the pleasure on the faces of those I'm cooking for when they take that first bite.

Gary


----------



## lovethemeats (Sep 5, 2017)

Like others have said. It the joy of process to plate. I love going out and selecting the meat of choice. Then deciding what rub if any to use. Brine or not to brine with some things. Quality of the ingredients going into it. Smoking the food. And hearing the compliments on how it tasted. Besides that. The pure joy I get from it. This is an art. Repeatability is a goal. When you spend good hard earned money on the food. You want it to come out its best.


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 5, 2017)

A couple of things to consider on that is are they temporary sale prices?  I occasionally see deals like that but not all the time.  Also consider why you got a smoker in the first place.  Was it too occasionally save some money on smoked foods?  If so it probably was not the best reason to get one.


----------



## phatbac (Sep 5, 2017)

I smoke because it is a good stress relief. heck i give away at least half of all i smoke. I just love to smoke meat and cook for others.  I develop software for my 9-5 and then i on Saturday i can get up early and light Black Betty and forget about all of it and have a nice relaxing weekend after making some incredible food.  obtaining that is worth every penny i put into the hobby, being able to eat like a king is just gravy after that!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## tallbm (Sep 5, 2017)

I find it to be a quality thing like others have mentioned.

When it comes to just about anything food related I can make it better than most places I can buy it at.  Also if I can't necessarily make it better then I can get close enough and usually in the case where it is close enough I am saving money.  This often happens with something like a prime ribeye steak.  Go to a true steakhouse and you will spend a minimum of $50 on just the steak plate.  I can buy and cook one for waaaaaay less that is very close if not better in some cases.  

Finally, I make it the way I like it.  In cases where I wish I had 2 more bites of a burger at a restaurant well I get those 2 extra bites when I make it.  I also often make enough of it for left overs.

For me it's all about the quality of what you can make and making it the way you like it.  I don't ever really expect to save much money.  I have found this is often the case with anything you do yourself.  Rarely is it less money but almost always it is better quality or better fit for your situation :)


----------



## tropics (Sep 5, 2017)

BBQWillie said:


> Ever tasted any of that junk they sell?










And I drink all day 

Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 5, 2017)

tropics said:


> :yeahthat:
> And I drink all day
> Richie



Haha!!  Up until 3 years ago I did too.  These days when I have a cold one it's a Bud Prohibition beer.  Just as good as regular Bud but what they brewed and sold during prohibition.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2017)

tempnexus said:


> Sure, I got an electric smoker...just got it...and I used to smoke on gas....but now in Giant/Safeway/Wegmans/Kroger I see Smoked Turkey legs (3 for $4) or smoked fish (1 lb for $6), Smoked and BBQ basqued ribs for (1lb $7) how is smoking the meat myself more economical than that?!
> 
> I mean I can't mess it up I can fail a smoke or over smoke it or not smoke it enough, please please give me encouragement that my expenditure was for not for naught.


So "tempnexus", do you like Filet Mignon??

Below is one I just posted yesterday.

It was about a 7 pound Beef Tenderloin.

I smoked it to a finished Internal Temp of 139°.

It was perfect, and my Wife & I each enjoyed a few slices for our Supper with sides.

I sliced the leftover Roast & divided it up, and Vacuum Sealed the leftovers in 5 Bags.

I froze 4 of them & we ate the other one two nights later.

I will reheat them all to 138° IT in my Sous Vide Machine, and they will be exactly like those first slices were when I removed them from the Smoker the first night.

So Mrs Bear & I each end up with 6 Filet Mignon, Medium Rare for a total of about $54 plus Veggies.

That's 12 Filet Mignon Meals for $54, or About $4.50 per meal.

What would 12 Filet Mignon meals cost you in your favorite Restaurant???---*$300---$400---More???*

Here's where it all started:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/267738/smoked-beef-tenderloin-on-sale

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 5, 2017)

tempnexus said:


> Sure, I got an electric smoker...just got it...and I used to smoke on gas....but now in Giant/Safeway/Wegmans/Kroger I see Smoked Turkey legs (3 for $4) or smoked fish (1 lb for $6), Smoked and BBQ basqued ribs for (1lb $7) how is smoking the meat myself more economical than that?!
> 
> I mean I can't mess it up I can fail a smoke or over smoke it or not smoke it enough, please please give me encouragement that my expenditure was for not for naught.


Blasphemy!

In all seriousness... if your palate cant tell the difference between the two, and you lack the time/effort/resources that is required to produce the real quality stuff, then no. Just go buy and eat whatever heat lamp food suits your fancy. Heck! Even I get a craving for that stuff once in a while- especially if I am traveling.


----------



## griz400 (Sep 5, 2017)

You cant buy a "fattie" at kroger .......................


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2017)

Here's another one.

Here's a King Cut Med/Rare Prime Rib.

It cost me about $6. with Veggies.

What would it cost you in your favorite restaurant??













DSCN0082.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Sep 5, 2017






Here's a whole bunch more, all costing me between $4.99 and $7.99 per pound---Most of them were under $6:

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138992/prime-rib-calendar-my-favorite-smokes

*So there's how you save money by Smoking your own Meat.*

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 5, 2017)

Really nothing at a store that is pre cooked is smoked.. just those things we all use for soup and beans. Ribs and chicken and pulled pork is mostly done in ovens or electric rotisserie.. it may have liquid smoke too.  Like some bacon has liquid smoke. They don't have to say that. 

Hocks, shanks and neckbones are cheap to buy , yes.. Turkey pieces smoked are pretty cheap. But not much more is really smoked that you can buy. I only use those things in soup 3 times in winter maybe. 
I smoke to make what I would normally buy to eat anyway, taste better or different than the usual.  Smoked Digiorno rising crust pizza is good.. lol


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 5, 2017)

Count me in on one of them barrel proof rye's! I've been on the Woodford rye a lot the past few months.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 5, 2017)

And have you read the labels on any of that stuff you buy pre-done?  Try and just pronounce half of the chemical names, much less know what they are and why they are in there.

With home made you get:

1)  Total quality control - in the meat, in the spices, in the "ingredient list" (ie, no poly-dextro-sorb-a-thingie powder added)

2)  Total control of the flavor - you mix the spices.  Need a little more punch, then tweak it

3)  Fresh (and when did they actually smoke and package that grocery store pre-done stuff?)

4)  Pride in knowing you made it, you knew how to make it (and can make it whenever you want), and it is a quality product.

The flavor of home made just does not compare to the store bought mass produced stuff.

And Woodford Reserve is currently my favorite (but I do like Elijah Craig small batch as well).


----------



## lovethemeats (Sep 5, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's another one.
> Here's a King Cut Med/Rare Prime Rib.
> It cost me about $6. with Veggies.
> What would it cost you in your favorite restaurant??
> ...



Bear--- You gotta stop. Your killing me with that food. That plate looks awsome. See what you started tempnexus.
Now you have the big guy breaking out his guns. I hope you have been persuaded to stay away from the stuff from the store. Even a couple bad smokes is better then what a mass-produced version could ever be.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 5, 2017)

I've never tasted prepared food at a grocery store that could come close to what I can smoke, barbeque, cure, roast, bake, braise, fry, dehydrate, or simmer at home.  Rarely do we come across restaurant food that is better than what I can prepare, and that food is usually ethnic, creating flavors from ingredients and techniques I never use.  Most of the ready-prepared grocery food we buy is fairly neutral tasting.  It satisfies, but doesn't shoot your taste buds into heavenly ecstasy. 

Once the OP gets his techniques down, he'll definitely understand.


----------



## gary s (Sep 5, 2017)

I've been smoking for over 50 years, Really never thought about smoking just to save money. Now don't get me wrong I like to save a buck every chance I get. I'll stock up on Butts, Ribs Steaks etc when they are on sale. But the main thing to me is Quality and Flavor profile and The Fun of it. I enjoy firing up my smoker, smelling that wonderful smoke smell and enjoying a great meal at the end.

Nothing like it. I have seen Brisket, Ribs and all sorts of things that are smoked at the store, but never tried any of them. 

Just me

Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 5, 2017)

Yeah.. it's never any money issue.. but it is fun to find deals and smoke um up.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 6, 2017)

Wait, jerky.  I can smoke inexpensive bottom round beef for about 1/4th of what jerky costs at the big box stores ........ and it tastes a heck of a lot better!


----------



## keithu (Sep 6, 2017)

I hear McDonald's has a $1 menu if all you want is cheap food.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 6, 2017)

And Canadian Bacon or Buckboard Bacon.  6 oz of Canadian Bacon costs a small fortune, in the neighborhood of $5, or $13.33/lb.  The cheapest I can remember seeing 6 oz on sale was $3.50, or $9.33/lb. 

I can cure and smoke 1 lb of pork loin or pork sirloin for less than $2 / lb for the meat alone.  I think the highest I've paid in the last year for pork loin, sirloin, or shoulder was $1.88/lb, lowest 99 cents/lb.  I usually cure 8-10 lbs at a time.  The other stuff I need (cure, brown sugar, black pepper, salt, charcoal, wood chunks) might cost another $1 in total.  WAY cheaper and WAY better tasting than the stuff at the store.


----------



## link (Sep 6, 2017)

As others have stated it has nothing to do with the cost for me. I do it because I like to do it. I can plan a day around it. Another big plus for me is I have always tried to teach my son that cooking is a lot of fun and when you make it yourself it is always better.

This has paid off as he can make many things on his own (now 19). The other day we were trying to figure out what to get for dinner and I suggested a local BBQ place and he says "no thanks I pretty much do not eat BBQ if you did not make it. No restaurant we have ever gone to compares". 

That right there is why I do it.

Link


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 6, 2017)

I've yet to eat ANY pre packaged BBQ from a grocery store that comes close to my own or that which others I know have smoked.
And cheaper...WHAT...
I smoked 4 butts for my family reunion and tracked the costs.
The butts we're .99 a pound from Krogers...35 pounds...35 bucks.
Spices for my 3 cups of rub came out to about 6 bucks...
The finishing sauce was about 4 bucks.
Two disposable pans...3 bucks
Foil for wrapping 2 bucks.
About 15 pounds of Kingsford at less than 30¢ a pound...$4.50
Hickory and apple wood for smoking Free...I harvest my own from the roadside out in the country.
So all in all I fed 50 folks great pulled pork for about a buck per person and had some left overs.
I don't see it getting much more cost effective for high quality smoked meat...
NO SIR...your investment in equipment is not folly nor is the time you spend perfecting your technique so those mishaps you worry about become non existent.
And the fun you'll have is priceless.
Have fun with it...
IMHO it's very much worth it if it cost double.

Walt


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 6, 2017)

And as noboundries said...I smoke 3-4 cured pork loins for Canadian bacon twice a year.
It's 20% the cost of buying it and WAY WAY better...and I can have several flavor profiles...
Maple, brown sugar and bourbon,
apple cider, spicy hot or not...you name it...


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 6, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> And as noboundries said...I smoke 3-4 cured pork loins for Canadian bacon twice a year.
> It's 20% the cost of buying it and WAY WAY better...and I can have several flavor profiles...
> Maple, brown sugar and bourbon,
> apple cider, spicy hot or not...you name it...


I should have added above that my wife won't let me buy pork belly bacon at the store any more.  We can't get pork bellies out here anyway without paying more than it costs for commercially cured bacon.  She was never a fan of pork belly bacon, but she LOVES CB and Buckboard bacon.  Woe be to me if we run out.  Makes good Christmas gifts too!


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 6, 2017)

I give CB, smoked cheese and jerky every Christmas...Uncle Walt is a very popular guy at Christmas.

Walt.


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 6, 2017)

Last year's Christmas bacon












IMG_20161222_192021256.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Sep 6, 2017





And cheese












IMG_20161221_222407691.jpg



__ jokensmoken
__ Sep 6, 2017


----------



## dward51 (Sep 7, 2017)

As to why do we do this?

The best complement you can hear is when two of your office interns tell you they worked last summer in a BBQ joint and your meat and sauce is better than anything the had there (and it was a well known and locally famous joint in a college town).


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 8, 2017)

Couldn't agree more...had a culinary student who works at one of those road side BBQ joints who just said "wow" when he ate my Q...he didn't need to say anything else.


----------



## tempnexus (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 15, 2017)

Bitter sounds like to much smoke
A problem I haven't encountered since I started using a smoke tube or the amazn box...
Somebody will chime in with a possible solution because properly done there won't be any "bitterness".
As far as the turkey legs go...
I'm not familiar with the style you're talking about but there's some great recipes and technique suggestions on just about everything.  Go to forums and check the poultry thread and the rubs and brines section for ideas...or you can start a new thread in "general discussion" or the poultry section and simply ask there...somebody will know and offer some advice.

Walt.


----------



## tempnexus (Sep 16, 2017)

For the Turkey Leg's yeah I found the "Walt Disney Method" and I will try it next week.


----------



## zerowin (Sep 16, 2017)

Pops6927 said:


> I smoke meat because it is healthier than purchased smoked meat, simple as that.  I don't care about price; if I can't afford it, I just don't make it.  But.  I know what goes into my products, not into commercial manufactured products.  It is healthier, leaner, far less cure, less chemicals or preservatives.  I make small, easy-to-manage batches that get frozen 30 days or less without modifiers.   Start reading ingredient labels.  Closely.  Question what's in your food.  If it's more than 10 letters long, it's probably not good for you.  Want to live longer?  Healthier?  Better?  Make your own, don't rely on the food industry to protect you, because they won't, and don't.  I've spent a lifetime in the food business,  I've survived 5 strokes (caused by poor, fast-food eating habits and tons of stress).  I want to live as long as possible.


Well spoken Pops!



GaryHibbert said:


> Well...afraid cost and healthy food don't matter a whole bunch to me.  I eat what I want if I can afford it.  If not, I eat something else.  I smoke meat because I love to do it.  Simple as that.
> 
> I truly enjoy the planning, the prep, and the sitting in the shade sipping a cold one next to my smoker.  Totally relaxed.  Not a single thing to worry about except my cook chamber and meat internal temp.
> 
> ...



The smiles are the best,  especially when family visit and squabble over who gets what [emoji]9786[/emoji].

I fully agree with quality and the fruits of your own labor and the satisfaction of putting more time and love into what you make for yourself and your family than what most restaurant employees or owners will impart.  I  have mostly chain restaurants around me and I make better food than all of them serve with very few exceptions to the few that really still use fresh ingredients.  I also worked in a meat department at a grocery store for six months and with their pay scales don't expect quality or even much more than a general attempt at following food safety guidelines.  Obviously I can't speak generally about all of them but I'd seen enough.  Lastly when I share some jerky, pulled pork, ribs, brisket or chicken with fellas I work with I end up with people throwing meat at me and telling me to keep half of it for myself.  Thats saving them and me money and I still get the smiling faces.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 17, 2017)

tempnexus said:


>


----------



## zerowin (Sep 17, 2017)

I found my start on turkey legs here and they were absolutely awesome.  As good as one we purchased at a local bbq competition that cost 7 bucks per leg.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/264534/cured-smoked-turkey-drumstricks-like-qview

You be the judge for ren fair quality.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2017)

I agree with Dave----

The main reasons for bitter smoke would be wet meat in the smoker when you start the smoke.

And Too Heavy (Thick) smoke.

Many hours of light smoke is Great.

But even a short time of heavy Smoke can be BAD !!

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 17, 2017)

Pops6927 said:


> I smoke meat because it is healthier than purchased smoked meat, simple as that.  I don't care about price; if I can't afford it, I just don't make it.  But.  I know what goes into my products, not into commercial manufactured products.  It is healthier, leaner, far less cure, less chemicals or preservatives.  I make small, easy-to-manage batches that get frozen 30 days or less without modifiers.   Start reading ingredient labels.  Closely.  Question what's in your food.  If it's more than 10 letters long, it's probably not good for you.  Want to live longer?  Healthier?  Better?  Make your own, don't rely on the food industry to protect you, because they won't, and don't.  I've spent a lifetime in the food business,  I've survived 5 strokes (caused by poor, fast-food eating habits and tons of stress).  I want to live as long as possible.




Genius.... And I'm not just saying that because Pop is a local pal of mine. 
From a standpoint of smoking meat as a hobby or even a  love.... who cares how much smoked turkey legs from China cost? My most humble opinion. B


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 17, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> So "tempnexus", do you like Filet Mignon??
> 
> Below is one I just posted yesterday.
> 
> ...


Bear - I wish I was you neighbor haha - Ed


----------



## gary s (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello again I previously Posted http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...al-than-purchasing-in-a-store/20#post_1748397 

But I had more thoughts. You can probably save money if you raise your own Cattle, Hogs, Chickens etc. 

I think the main reason everyone I know Smokes is for the fun of it and being able to control all aspects of the smoke and finished product.

You know exactly what you have and went on and in your meat. You can adjust the seasoning to suit your taste.

Like I said before I never got into smoking just to save a buck, but for the enjoyment, pleasure and great food for me and others.

Gary


----------



## lovethemeats (Sep 18, 2017)

If it wasn't fun. Then alot less people would be doing it. I think the numbers are growing of people smoking stuff. It brings you in slowly wanting more and more. Everyone bombs out and fails at the start. Thats expected. Going forward and learning to avoid the mistakes is key. Learn to ask people here is a must. Great answers and great info can be gotten here. Get past buying that stuff from the store. So what if it is a easy way out. When I smoke something. I feel proud of what I've made. Good or bad. Lot less proud when its bad but still proud. I am the one controlling the ingredients. Not some company finding the cheapest ingredients and doing it as cheap as possible to make a buck. Thats all the companies are out to do is make a buck off of poeple. Like the pink slime some stores add to hamburger meat. Ever read how its made? Sickening process.


----------

